# Rockwell Wood/Metal Bandsaw



## ducdon (Sep 30, 2022)

I got this 14inch Wood/Metal Bandsaw from my friends estate. It was probably built in the early 1970's and had been the subject of hard use and quick repairs. It has been out of production for some time and parts are hard to source. Motor bearings were noisy. Transmission bearings were shot as was one on the main shaft. The upper front and rear covers were sawn through. New parts, some welding and a rattle can paint job. It lives again. I built a dolly with two casters and two feet thinking I could wheel it around as needed. It's heavier than I thought so will add more casters.


----------



## eotrfish (Sep 30, 2022)

You scored!!
I have the same one which I bought new in 1977.  It’s still going strong.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 30, 2022)

eotrfish said:


> You scored!!
> I have the same one which I bought new in 1977.  It’s still going strong.


Yes.  Good score.  Mine is a Delta that became the Rockwell and is from 1936.


----------



## Art M (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice. I have the same one was government surplus. Very handy


----------



## Tom O (Sep 30, 2022)

I need a bigger shop!


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 30, 2022)

Shop rules of


Tom O said:


> I need a bigger shop!



Shop rules of thumb. 

#1 always build a new shop 4x as big as you think you will ever need. 

#2 no matter how big your shop is, it will never be big enough. 

#3 when the wife is in the shop hide the tape measure. Women have no sense of scale. Works in the bedroom too.


----------



## ducdon (Sep 30, 2022)

As I noted in my post some of the bearings are hard to find. There is one on the main shaft that is grooved and has a snap ring. They are still being manufactured but no one seems to stock them. I had to buy a minimum of 4 to get the one I needed. In the Rockwell manual diagrams it is #158. Part # 920-04-020-5399. The industry number is 6006 2RS NR . If anyone is in need of one or wants to set one aside for a future rebuild I have spares. $20 ea would help cover my cost.


----------



## Art M (Oct 1, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I need a bigger shop!


Don’t we all LOL


----------

